

FounderSearch.com FAQ, v1.0 - surfingdino
http://foundersearch.com/faq/

======
brightsize
"We have our reputation to loose. That’s our most valuable asset."

You've just lost your reputation for good grammar.

~~~
surfingdino
Fixed. Thanks!

